

Ask HN:  Raising the cost of your product? - xd

I've been selling my SaaS solution for the past 5 years at the same cost.  We have some clients that are amazed at what they are getting for the price, and not a single complaint that it costs to much .. but would this be a reliable indication that we can raise the cost without p*ssing our clients off?<p>If anyone has been though this, what strategies did you use when increasing your prices?  How did it go down with your clients? etc.
======
david_shaw
Careful about raising prices for _existing_ clients. You don't want to seem
like you're pulling a bait-and-switch.

That said, you might even get greater customer satisfaction if your existing
users realize "hey, I'm getting a better deal than most people!" I'd raise the
cost for new signups and maybe create incentives for existing users to refer
new signups (if your service is in a field in which that makes sense).

~~~
xd
Thanks for your insight. I see what you mean about the bait-and-switch which
makes sense for recent customers but I don't think it could be seen like that
for the ones that have been with use for many years if we only increase the
price by 5-10% which is around inflation anyway.

We have toyed with the idea of charging more for new customers and are about
to implement a program of free laptops for referrals so it's good to hear
someone else make the same recommendation.

